# start Anwendung ueber /etc/rc.boot unter anderem User



## iSami (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich bin nicht so fit in Sachen Linux, folgendes:

Ich hab auf nem Linux root (zugriff ueber ssh) einen Ts2 Server laufen. Dieser stuertzt regelmaessig so alle 5 Tage ab. So nun hab ich Watchdog installiert und es laeuft auch. Wird ein Problem festgestellt rebootet Watchdog den Server. Nun startet aber TS2 Server nicht da es nicht in Boot eingebunden ist.

So jetzt will ich es ueber ein Script (ts2.sh) in etc/rc.boot einbinden aber mit welcher Kennung laueft der Server dann? Ich will auf keinen Fall, dass das Bugy programm als root startet.

Hat wer ne Loesung wie ich in das Script einbauen kann das der TS Server unter User TS startet?


----------



## iSami (24. Oktober 2005)

Weiss keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## Aiju (25. Oktober 2005)

Probier mal : su -c "BEFEHL" NUTZER
Also: su -c "dein -b efehl" TS


----------



## iSami (25. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank schon mal fuer die Antwort, werde ich gleich ausprobieren.


----------

